# Fingolfin's last stand



## Confusticated (Dec 22, 2009)

This was one of my favorite topics back when we had debate competitions.

From The Silmarillion: "Then Fingolfin beheld (as it seemed to him) the utter ruin of the Noldor, and the defeat beyond redress of all their houses; and filled with wrath and despair he mounted upon Rochallor his great horse and rode forth alone, and none might restrain him. He passed over Dor-nu-Fauglith like a wind amid the dust, and all that beheld his onset fled in amaze, thinking that Oromë himself was come: for a great madness of rage was upon him, so that his eyes shone like the eyes of the Valar. Thus he came alone to Angband's gates, and he sounded his horn, and smote once more upon the brazen doors, and challenged Morgoth to come forth to single combat. And Morgoth came." 



> The question for the debate is simply this: Did Fingolfin throw his life away purposely? Did he believe that he could overthrow Morgoth in single combat or was this deed (no matter how worthy) an act of suicide?



Discuss?


----------



## Turgon (Dec 22, 2009)

I was reading some threads last week that touched on this, and being the guy who asked the original question I thought I'd give my current thoughts on it.

*drum roll*

To be honest - I don't really think Fingolfin thought about it one way or the other. He just did it. Had he sat back and listened to council, or indeed the workings of his own mind, we would probably get a better picture of his intentions. But as it was, I think he was just in something a fury and rode out without thinking. Did he think he could overthrow Morgoth? I don't think he considered the outcome of the battle. Did he go out there to commit suicide? Possibly on a subconcious level, but again I don't think it was something he had in his mind at the time.

It was valiant though, and seeing as that was Fingolfin's thing, he _was_ being true to himself.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, he did have a bit of genes in common with the superly awesome Feanor, who possibly thought that he could take Mel downwards. Also, with similar genes, he was probably just a bit less self-centered, thereby deflecting his heroic amount of pride and confidence for a bit, to care more for his people, until the last straw was broken.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry as I know this doesn't pertain to the topic, but the question make me wonder, did fingolfin ever get a proper burial?


----------



## Turgon (Dec 25, 2009)

In earlier stories I think it says that just as Melkor was about to hew Fingolfin's body into bits, Thorondor swooped down and carried the body away. I think he was buried then under a cairn somewhere in Tumladen, which it is said the Servants of Melkor couldn't pass for fear. It's a been a while though so maybe I am misremembering something.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2010)

I always thought he was 'fey' as Feanor was, but not in a haughty sense, but in total despair, as Tolkien makes clear.

He figured, "All is lost, woe is me, I might as well go with a bang - you never know what may happen when I take on that huge behomoth Vala Morgoth, who stands about 19 feet tall and crush me like a bug. But then, at least I won't have to wallow in my misery over the broken Siege anymore."


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with Bucky. I've always thought Fingolfin to be of similar temperament with Feanor and that his death was due to his rash decision made in a predicament.

Thorondor was sent by Manwe to retrieve Fingolfin's body (where Thorondor scarred Morgoth's eyes and prevent Morgoth from giving Fingolfin's body to the wolves) and gave it to Turgon. Turgon raised a mound near Gondolin for his father's dead body.


----------



## Lord Denozorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Nóm said:


> This was one of my favorite topics back when we had debate competitions.
> 
> From The Silmarillion: "Then Fingolfin beheld (as it seemed to him) the utter ruin of the Noldor, and the defeat beyond redress of all their houses; and filled with wrath and despair he mounted upon Rochallor his great horse and rode forth alone, and none might restrain him. He passed over Dor-nu-Fauglith like a wind amid the dust, and all that beheld his onset fled in amaze, thinking that Oromë himself was come: for a great madness of rage was upon him, so that his eyes shone like the eyes of the Valar. Thus he came alone to Angband's gates, and he sounded his horn, and smote once more upon the brazen doors, and challenged Morgoth to come forth to single combat. And Morgoth came."
> 
> ...


I do not believe it was an act of suicide.It was obviously an act of rage.Fingolfin did willingly sacrifice his life but he was in such a fury that he did not care if he lived or died.As long as he got a chance to get his revenge.


----------



## Arvegil (Feb 9, 2010)

Perhaps the best way to characterize it is that Fingolfin did not behave suicidally as we would normally understand the term, but rather with a complete disregard for his own life. He did not intend to die, but he also didn't care too much if he did, at the time.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 16, 2010)

I always read it as he did despair... but, Bucky, then he went into a wrath of rage.

I interpret that Fingolfin was so angry at what Morgoth was doing, and that Morgoth could not be stopped by the Noldor, they he became full of hate for Morgoth and just went after him to hurt him however much he could.

And that is correct memory Turgon, he was burried by his son, though it was in the hills north of Tumladen I think.


----------

